# follow up vs screening



## elenax (Jul 16, 2008)

Would you consider a follow up colonoscopy and/or evaluation the same as a screening colonoscopy if the preoperative diagnosis is a V12.72 or a V10.05?
 
I would like some feedback...


----------



## mbort (Jul 16, 2008)

I dont consider them the same.  I consider the screening colonoscopy to be the first one they have ever had and the follow up a follow up. (kinda like new vs established)

my version


----------

